# Knee pain when removing shoe.



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Been going on probably a month now, when I try to remove my shoe by stepping on the heel edge and lifting my foot out; that upward pull movement causes pain in the back of the knee. It's a dull ache, though bothersome enough to keep me from removing my shoe that way.
If I try to squat on the balls of my feet I feel it too, otherwise nothing provokes it. 
I've had tight hamstrings, which was my first thought, but I've never had this.


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

Sounds like a partially torn calf insertion. Or hamstring. You really should see a doctor.


----------

